# Fish ID



## mitchamafied (Jun 16, 2014)

Anybody know what these guys are? I have caught 3 of them while fly fishing in a small pond. To me they most resemble warmouth, but I didn't think warmouth had that much color. The coloration is pretty variable, but the body shape is the same.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

100% warmouth


----------



## mitchamafied (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for the confirmation. I've only ever caught 1 before these guys.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree with chad 
stump knocker 
goggle eye
or in other words a warmouth


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Those are known as NOT bluegill or shell crackers. When they come out of the water the first thing they here is 
_____ stump knocker!! 
Or 
_____ Goggle eye!!
They are just as good as a bluegill and pull harder

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Little tanks of the bream family!!!! Goggle eye.....I've even had em smaller then that 1 eat a plastic worm. I've caught em on large spinners and cranks! They are very aggressive!!!


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

They are warmouth, but a stumpknocker and a warmouth are two different fish. Most people call a warmouth a goggaly. I don't think it is spelled right.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That is a freshwater fish only found in freshwater. Trust me I know fish.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

What I call a stump knocker is those Red breasted sunfish. They have red on the tailes edge and there breast are a red orange color.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Stumpknocker's don't get very big and are usually short and fat. They almost have a purpleish tint to them.

The fish above is definitely a warmouth.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Those are warmouth, sometimes called a chub or goggle eye.

They like worms and minnow best but also bite a cricket. Some huge warmouth were caught earlier this season when the whopper bream were being taken out of the Choctawhatchee River.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

*stumpknocker*

stumpknocker. my grandpaw called em ni&&er bream


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

basnbud said:


> stumpknocker. my grandpaw called em ni&&er bream


Oh yeah! I remember that. Mine did too!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

